# Skippy's List



## Jorock12 (Apr 14, 2010)

Im not sure if anyone has seen this but I searched the forum and found nothing so here it goes:

Skippy's list of the 213 things he's no longer allowed to do in the U.S. Army

http://skippyslist.com/list/


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Apr 14, 2010)

LOL at #205.  I put down I needed a new TC after a mission.  The maintenance guys all laughed as my TC (squad leader) had burnt many bridges around the company.  My TC was not as amused as everyone else.


----------

